# Wauk-a-way Ol' Blue Eyes



## Ponygirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Does anybody have a picture of Wauk-a-way Ol' Blue Eyes????


----------



## kaykay (Oct 1, 2008)

Here ya go. Gotta love those frame overos!

blue eyes


----------



## Lewella (Oct 1, 2008)

I have another one of him too that I haven't got uploaded the the Cheg-Kim site yet...


----------



## Ponygirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow...thanks for the pics!!!!!


----------

